# Quebec regional championship



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

pictures!!!!  

https://www.facebook.com/helene.vaks/media_set?set=a.10152152735974211.1073741856.746159210&type=1


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess my French isn't totally gone-I understood the comment-beautiful photos -as always


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh you know ... my english is so bad too  but the pictures are "universal"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great photo's! Do Judges in CA always wear suits?


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Han Peter Fetten (SV) was in Quebec regional for Sieger show. Always wear suits )))


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very Dapper!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad to see Jurgen up there on the podium - what a great handler and dog team! Huge congrats to Shanon, Frank and Jurgen! All the dogs did super! Nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Great photo's! Do Judges in CA always wear suits?


Herr Fetten always looks like that.

Great photos, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jurgen is the man to beat in Ontario for sure. Who is the lady with the black dog on the podium? Have not seen her before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

In the first place, it's Shanon Rawlinson and her dog 

Checker vom Speedteam Bodensee ? working-dog


----------

